# Do you carry a blade on a regular basis?



## Carol

The FMAs have a rich history of blade training.

How many of you folks carry a blade, for whatever reason, on a regular basis?


----------



## Carol

Personally, I do carry. While my primary motivation is self-protection, I've found it to be very convenient to carry something that can cut through tye-wraps and open boxes upon demand.


----------



## terryl965

I carry one for self protection and little odds and ends that may come up.


----------



## Kenpodoc

Ken Onion chive very useful for opening boxes.  I see a lot of talk about knives for protection but statistically it doesn't happen much.  If I really thought I needed protection I'd get a concealed carry permit and walk with a cane.

Jeff


----------



## bydand

I carry a small folder all the time.  Not so much for SD, but for the tons of useful things you can do with them.


----------



## searcher

Yes, I carry at least one folder.   Sometimes I carry a fixed blade, but not very often.


----------



## Carol

Kenpodoc said:


> Ken Onion chive very useful for opening boxes. I see a lot of talk about knives for protection but statistically it doesn't happen much. If I really thought I needed protection I'd get a concealed carry permit and walk with a cane.
> 
> Jeff


 
I sure hope my fortune is consistent with those statistics, Jeff. :asian:

Statistically, where I work in southern New Hampshire, crime doesn't happen very much either.  It's one of the safest areas in the metropolitain areas in the entire nation (FBI Uniform Crime Report, 2003).

Apparantly someone forgot to tell that to the badass that approached me at the gas station a few weeks back.  :lfao:


----------



## morph4me

I carry a tactical folder to open boxes and do other little jobs. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## exile

morph4me said:


> I carry a tactical folder to open boxes and do other little jobs. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.





Ditto.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

bydand said:


> I carry a small folder all the time. Not so much for SD, but for the tons of useful things you can do with them.


 
Absolutely!  I carry one for those reasons as well.  Plus you never know when you might need one for personal protection.


----------



## HKphooey

Whenever I am not at work.  Strict rules against it (but I may forget form time to time


----------



## MA-Caver

I carry always and consider it a "tool" not a weapon. However if the need arises... then the latter designation is used for it.


----------



## exile

The thing is... so much stuff these days is seriously overpackaged that if you don't have a blade, and a sharp one at that, you may never be able to open that package of headache pills/screwdriver set/pack of florescent green highlighters you just bought. The way merchandise has become embedded in layers of plastic that seem to have been tightly molded around it means that without a good knife at hand, you'll probably have to use your teeth on the damned things (with no guarantee that _that_ will work...)


----------



## SFC JeffJ

I carry two, one fixed blade for SD that doesn't get used for anything, and a cheap CRKT folder for utility stuff, but it could easily be pressed into SD service as well.

Jeff


----------



## Stan

HKphooey said:


> Whenever I am not at work. Strict rules against it (but I may forget form time to time


 

May I ask what you do for a living?  The only jobs I could think of where such a restrcition would be legitamate would be working in corrections or mental health environments where absolutely no weapons are allowed at all, lest they should be taken from you.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

Hey Stan,

Lots of private companies have rules that do not allow you to have
any form of bladed tools.


----------



## bushidomartialarts

unless you count my swiss army knife, which i don't.

i have some tactical folders i will carry if i'm going someplace i don't know well.  my daily life just doesn't bring me into spaces where i need it.

now, when i was living in an albuquerque neighborhood affectionately called the 'war zone', that was different.

these days i hardly ever leave my suburban coccoon.


----------



## Xue Sheng

I carry a small Case pocketknife generally. The only time I carry anything bigger, such as a Buck folding hunter, I am in the woods.


----------



## elder999

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey Stan,
> 
> Lots of private companies have rules that do not allow you to have
> any form of bladed tools.


 
DOE rules restrict most workers knives at their facilities by size-it's down to 2.5" blade length, now (it was 3.5" when I started at the Lab), and some facilities are not allowing blades to be brought in at all, as in, if you need one it's already on site in a toolbox or the tool room.

Funnily enough, though, most facilities that have kitchenettes have a motley collection of kitchen knives that violate this rule big time......


----------



## Cthulhu

Yeah, I'm going to have to plead the Fifth.

Cthulhu


----------



## Tony Torre

I also a knife, actually two knives on a regular basis.  I've been carrying a pocket knife since I was a small child.  Since getting my totemship merit badge from the boyscouts.  I currently carry a small "gentlemans" folder and a larger folder for more "serious" tasks.  On occasion I also carry a neck knife.  For example when sea kayaking.

Tony Torre
Miami Arnis Group
www.miamiarnisgroup.com


----------



## lhommedieu

I generally carry a small folder (Benchmade AFCK) and a small flashlight.  I don't carry either _for_ self-defense; as people have stated above, (a) the chances of _having_ to use a knife for self-defense in most areas are virtually nil and (b) guns are better weapons.

That said, let me offer the following holzwege:  I've had to change flat tires in the past and quickly grew tired of the rinky dink little lug-bolt wrenches and short jack levers that they give you with your jack and spare tire.  So for the past I've carried a hex-nut wrench with a pivoting head that fits into a four foot length of hollow steel pipe, and a one-ton jack in the boot of my car.  Now everytime I have to change a flat tire at least I don't bark my knuckles on the curb or give myself a hernia - and the job gets done fairly quickly.  Now I may never use that four-foot hollow pipe as a weapon during my lifetime (at least, I sincerely hope not); however, the pipe is "ready-to-hand" within the equipment-context of servicable weapons in the world (as my friend Martin would say) along with folders, flashlights, guns, and, well, cars...

My folder, that is to say, is equipment with which to cut string and salami - for the most part.

Best,

Steve


----------



## Rich Parsons

lhommedieu said:


> I generally carry a small folder (Benchmade AFCK) and a small flashlight. I don't carry either _for_ self-defense; as people have stated above, (a) the chances of _having_ to use a knife for self-defense in most areas are virtually nil and (b) guns are better weapons.
> 
> That said, let me offer the following holzwege: I've had to change flat tires in the past and quickly grew tired of the rinky dink little lug-bolt wrenches and short jack levers that they give you with your jack and spare tire. So for the past I've carried a hex-nut wrench with a pivoting head that fits into a four foot length of hollow steel pipe, and a one-ton jack in the boot of my car. Now everytime I have to change a flat tire at least I don't bark my knuckles on the curb or give myself a hernia - and the job gets done fairly quickly. Now I may never use that four-foot hollow pipe as a weapon during my lifetime (at least, I sincerely hope not); however, the pipe is "ready-to-hand" within the equipment-context of servicable weapons in the world (as my friend Martin would say) along with folders, flashlights, guns, and, well, cars...
> 
> My folder, that is to say, is equipment with which to cut string and salami - for the most part.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Steve


 

Everytime I have had a knife in my pocket, and another knife was present, I never have had a chance to pull it as I was to busy dealing with the attacker and the knife, or worse yet, I realized I was cut in the leg or arm and they were gone. 

I like a knife for utility. If I could carry one at work I would, for the utility reason. While I travel I carry one as well. Just got back from out west Phoenix and Flagstaff, and my cbq-7 worked just fine. I was able to scrape numbers (* stickers *) off of a vehicle. I was able to open boxes, and if required the half serrated edge could have cut a seat belt to get some out of a vehicle if an accident occurred. None did, and none usually occur. Just a precaution I take. 

But I had it on me while traveling out west, but once back home it went back to the mantle and is not in my pocket at the moment.


----------



## jeff5

I carry one.  Mainly for utility, although I have a white collar job and not like I'm cutting things open all the time.  =P.  I can't imagine many situations that I'd be in (that's me though, others are different), that I'd have to deploy my blade in self defense.  Here in IL, if you have a blade over 3 inches it can be considered a dangerous weapon, so they have to be fairly small.


----------



## dubljay

Yeah I guess I could say that I carry a blade on a regular basis.  I use a box cuter at work, and if need be it could be very effective at slashing.  As a rule I cary a small (about 2") folder when I'm out and about.  Not for SD purposes, just for utility.  That said, I doubt I'd pull it in a SD situation, I'd more than likely reach for a blunt instrument as an equalizer, something with length.


----------



## Carol

jeff5 said:


> I carry one. Mainly for utility, although I have a white collar job and not like I'm cutting things open all the time. =P.


 
I have a corporate job as well...yet I'm surprised at how often I've reached for my blade now that I carry it with me


----------



## Xue Sheng

Carol Kaur said:


> I have a corporate job as well...yet I'm surprised at how often I've reached for my blade now that I carry it with me


 

First the maglite/surefire thing and now this... somehow I feel safer in the Great windy north


----------



## tshadowchaser

I have carried one fo so long that i feel naked wihout it


----------



## Jdokan

MA-Caver said:


> I carry always and consider it a "tool" not a weapon. However if the need arises... then the latter designation is used for it.


Excellent point...If we were restricted to not having "weapons" we'd have to all stay home.....
I do the same thing....I keep a leatherman multi-tool with me in my bag and I carry a CRKT Bear Claw inside my belt out of sight...even the clip  is hidden...I keep my cell phone over the same area to hie the clip....


----------



## Sukerkin

I was going to answe "No" to the poll until I realised that actually yes, I do actually carry what is technically a knife with me all the time - it's one of the tools on the multi-tool gizmo I keep in my pocket for the occaisions when I have to fix, bodge or otherwise amend hardware :lol:.

Of course, on Saturdays, I'm somewhat more 'tooled up' .


----------



## Doc_Jude

the short blade is one of the oldest and most useful tools that mankind has ever known, whether made of steel, iron, stone, or bone.

There is absolutely no reasonable excuse to not carry one. This has been proven to me over the years by the trillions of time I have been asked by otherwise civilized people if they could borrow my knife. 

Kinda reminds me of all those times people ask me what time it is.

"It's time to get a watch, jerky!"


----------



## gnrail

I use to carry at least one folder at all times but after 911 and all the regulations on flying and such I got out of the habit lest I forgot going to the airport and lost one of my favorite friends.  I find these days my keys function for most knife functions especially those great long import keys with all those jagged edges.


----------



## Tames D

Carol Kaur said:


> Personally, I do carry. While my primary motivation is self-protection, I've found it to be very convenient to carry something that can cut through tye-wraps and open boxes upon demand.


These are same reasons I carry at all times.


----------



## Tames D

exile said:


> The thing is... so much stuff these days is seriously overpackaged that if you don't have a blade, and a sharp one at that, you may never be able to open that package of headache pills/screwdriver set/pack of florescent green highlighters you just bought. The way merchandise has become embedded in layers of plastic that seem to have been tightly molded around it means that without a good knife at hand, you'll probably have to use your teeth on the damned things (with no guarantee that _that_ will work...)


I know what you mean. Have you tried opening a kid's toy lately? The toy is secured with a ridiculous amout of tiewires  :erg:


----------



## kalikg

I am a knife collector and a kali practitioner; I feel naked without a blade.  I usually carry two.  An Emerson in my right pocket and a smaller Spyderco in my left.  I have used them for all sorts of chores but never for my defense; I hope it stays that way.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

QUI-GON said:


> I know what you mean. Have you tried opening a kid's toy lately? The toy is secured with a ridiculous amout of tiewires :erg:


 
I use my folding knives for every day purposes like this all the time.


----------



## CoryKS

Always.  Seems like there's always a birthday or holiday happening around here, and, like exile said, things are overwrapped.  Did you know that Mattel feels compelled to use two-foot metal wire twisties on every item in a package of Barbie clothing?  Including the shoes?  Individually?  Every time my niece has a birthday, I'm on the floor recreating that scene in Hellraiser where the guy is trying to open the box.  I have a folding knife that, er, cuts the time spent removing toys from the boxes in half.


----------



## shesulsa

Funny story - 

Went to the chiro yesterday and was laying on my back, wearing a lo-cut tank.  He was behind me at my head, working on my neck, reached down and tugged at the knife I keep in my bra.  Now he's a great guy, so I didn't react except to open one eye and look at him.

He asked me about it later, if I always carried it there.  I replied and he asked what I used it for and replied similarly to Carol (didn't tell him about the others).  He just looked at me and said, "Like you need it! The air about you is so intimidating no one would go near you!"

I don't know if I should  or    ... :lol2:


----------



## Obliquity

Very rarely do I not have a blade on me. Either a Spyderco Endura or a slightly smaller Benchmade depending on what I am doing at the time.

My philosophy about being armed one way or another is reflected in this following true story:

When asked once about whether the security staff really needed to be armed, I replied that it was such a low threat situation that it was very unlikely that weapons would ever be needed. None-the-less, the question remained: "When will you need it?" The principal was well known and had some detractors. Although probably just vandals, some equipment had been shot-up. This particular industry tended to attract some weird folks with very odd opinions. Still, the threat was low, but I felt it was better to be trained and prepared than to say, "Maybe we should have . . ."

You may never need it, but (combat zones aside) you don't really know when you will. When will the nutjob be in your safe suburban neighborhood or in the supermarket line behind you? Maybe never, but, the truth is, you just don't know.

I, for one, don't want to be saying, "Gee, I should have been carrying today."

Reference ---> October 16, 1991 Luby's Cafeteria, Killeen, TX


----------



## Obliquity

P.S. Have a nice day.


----------



## grydth

Swiss Army knife, most everywheres.


----------



## joeygil

gnrail said:


> I use to carry at least one folder at all times but after 911 and all the regulations on flying and such I got out of the habit lest I forgot going to the airport and lost one of my favorite friends. I find these days my keys function for most knife functions especially those great long import keys with all those jagged edges.


 
Lucky for you, the FAA has repealed the rules against knives and boxcutters on planes.  But Shampoo is still out for some reason.  I find it kind of strange, as there's examples of knives used in hi-jack situations (obviously), but nothing I can think of with exploding cosmetics...


Anyways, I usually carry a small (2 3/4" SpyderCo) for utility.  It's been said, there are two types of people - those that carry knives, and those that borrow them.

Not suprising there's a majority of yeses on the FMA forum.  Curious how this would do on the general forum.


----------



## baron

no i do not carry a knife but maybe i should, i am getting a little tired of opening packages like tools and toys with my teeth or a pen if handy.  i just dont like to have a lot of items in my pocket.


----------



## TheOriginalName

Firstly, i never carry any type of blade on me....mainly because it's illegal.

To those of you have said they carry a blade for self defence: Have you ever had to use it? Are you the first to produce a weapon?

Ohhh....so many questions running through my head...i think i should take my meds now.....


----------



## arnisador

baron said:


> no i do not carry a knife but maybe i should, i am getting a little tired of opening packages like tools and toys with my teeth or a pen if handy.  i just dont like to have a lot of items in my pocket.



I have a very small keychain blade for this purpose.

It also has a small flashlight on it, which was handy two nights ago when the power went out while I was in a movi etheater bathroom. Of course, I could also have used my cellphone as an emergency light source!


----------



## Blindside

joeygil said:


> Lucky for you, the FAA has repealed the rules against knives and boxcutters on planes. But Shampoo is still out for some reason. I find it kind of strange, as there's examples of knives used in hi-jack situations (obviously), but nothing I can think of with exploding cosmetics...


 
I looked at the TSA website last week, knives and razors were still not allowed but you could take a screwdriver as long as the overall length was less than 7 inches....

Lamont


----------



## arnisador

I could defend myself adequately well against a terrorist with a boxcutter if I had a 7" screwdriver...


----------



## joeygil

Blindside said:


> I looked at the TSA website last week, knives and razors were still not allowed but you could take a screwdriver as long as the overall length was less than 7 inches....
> 
> Lamont


 

I stand corrected.  I guess the local news was wrong.


----------



## Charleston Combat

I carry a knife to work every day.  But, as for sellf defense I usually carry a kerambit. It's effectiveness is unsurpassed in close quarters! Brad


----------



## Jai

I always do, I took knife fighting classes on the side as a recommended course from a friend. Now a days you can't be to careful


----------



## Doc_Jude

Brian R. VanCise said:


> QUI-GON said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean. Have you tried opening a kid's toy lately? The toy is secured with a ridiculous amout of tiewires  :erg:
> 
> 
> 
> I use my folding knives for every day purposes like this all the time.
Click to expand...


Every day!?! You must be beloved by every kid you know... or you're a little creepier than we thought... ^_^


----------



## windwalker

I've carried one everyday since grade school.  Never used it as a weapon but have used it as a tool almost daily.  I taught my sons how to sharpen and care for a knife and gave each of them one when they turned seven.  Of course it's no longer OK to carry them in school.  Times have changed...


----------



## Salagubang

..i carry 2 inch Stailess Steel Blade regularly


----------



## Trent

I carry a pocket knife everywhere it isn't a felony, and have since I was 7 years old.  (When I was in school, so did everyone else, and it wasn't a crime.  Not once was anyone stabbed or cut.)


----------



## tshadowchaser

I carry at least one on me at all times.
One is for every day use if I have another it is for other things


----------

